
Acme-style mouse chording for Emacs - webology
http://8bitb.us/insert-picture-of-yak-bunny-chimera
======
rjprins
Not particularly impressive, now if we could somehow use mouse gestures we're
getting somewhere.

Although I avoid the mouse completely during programming, it may be convenient
during code reading to just click, scroll and gesture as if the code was in my
favorite browser.

~~~
skwiddor
> Not particularly impressive

Text pattern matching from the mouse in all apps is the real strength of the
Plan 9 interface, the chording on Acme is only part of the picture

